# [Optimisation] Station de travail Gentoo : besoin d'aide

## deathshadow

Bonjour a tous  :Smile: 

J'ai decidÃ© de passer ma station sous gentoo afin d'avoir un support correct de VMware.

Mes besoins sont les suivants: utiliser VMWare, firefox+java+flash, client mail (evolution), lecture de films (avi/divx/mpeg, etc...), un peu de dessin (gimp), gravure (graveman),IM (xchat/amsn), ftp, client vpn cisco (en cours de config), client RDP (rdesktop ?), acces partage netbios (samba ? un peu lourd, il me semble qu'il doit y avoir un client samba allÃ©gÃ©).

Pour ce faire, mes premieres questions concernent l'optimisation, actuellement tout est fonctionel niveau hardware.

Voici donc ma config hard :

ASUSTeK P5W DH Deluxe (Intel 975X Express) +E6600 + 2GB RAM (TWIN2X2048-6400) + Western Digital 250 Go 7200 tpm 16 Mo Serial ATA II + ASUSTeK EN7600GT Silencer 2DHT (256 MoTV-Out/Dual DVI HDTV - PCI Express) + NEC 20" LCD - MultiSync LCD20WGX + Webcam Philips SPC900

Linux PowerCore 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1 Fri Sep 15 20:48:17 CEST 2006 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

J'utilise Gnome + Beryl.

Ce que je souhaiterais faire :

Configurer correctement mon make.conf (notement la var USE...) afin d'optimiser mon systeme et de ne pas passer mon temps a ajouter des arguments (je prends l'exemple de Mplayer, ou je m'appercois suite a l'avoir installÃ© que je n'ai pas le support mp3 par exemple...).

Ameliorer mon kernel (fatalement en virant tout ce qui ne m'est pas utile, je trouves toujours que c'est un peu fastidieux sous linux de faire facilement un kernel tres allegÃ© une fois que l'on a un kernel qui prends tout notre materiel en compte (comparativement aux *BSD dont je suis familiÃ©).

Regler quelques petites choses qui trainent (clent ntp, service netmount) qui se plaignent un peu mais je reviendrais dessus par la suite.

Je vous remercie par avance de votre coup de main, j'editerais mon post pour y rajouter a la fin les liens  vers mon make.conf, package.use, dmesg, ou tout autre chose pouvant vous etre utile !   :Smile: Last edited by deathshadow on Tue Jun 26, 2007 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Bonjour

Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum stp ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour les USE : tu regardes ce que te proposes tes programmes, avec emerge --verbose

et tu remplis. De toutes façons, vu ta machine, la recompilation ne doit pas être bien longue.

Pour le noyau, c'est comme pour tout le monde, tu fais make menuconfig et tu tapes la doc de chaque machin qui est succeptible d'être en trop. C'est long mais personne ne va le faire pour toi. Note: quand tu compiles un nouveau noyau, prends soin de garder un ancien qui marche de côté, au cas où....

----------

## Astoria

Salut

Pour l optimisation, tu as peut etre deja vu, mais deja bcp d'info ici 

=> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-246737.html

----------

## deathshadow

Merci a vous deux, j'espere que mon titre est plus conforme (limite en char)  :Smile: 

Concernant les kernels linux, je trouve effectivement la methode laborieuse, n'existe il pas un script qui check une fois que l'on a tous le hard de detecté et ok quels sont les modules ou ce qui est réelement utilisé par le kernel une fois chargé ? (modprobe ou autre methode manuelle plutot longue et qui peut mener a des oublis...)

Pour les USE j'ai par exemple oublié jpg a la compil de gnome...

Si l'on pouvait avoir une description de la station (gnome/kde/e17... multimedia etc) et des uses de chacuns ca eviterait un peu de réinventer la roue  :Wink: 

concernant le lien d'optimisation je l'avais deja vu et etant donné qu'il datait de 2004 je me demandais si c'etait toujours d'actualité   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comment puis je fournir les differentes conf de ma machine sans faire de gros copier collés illisible ? (pastebin ?)

----------

## kopp

Hum, il se peut que tu n'utilises donc pas un profil adéquat. Le USE jpeg est dans le profil desktop 2006.1 et 2007.0 ...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *deathshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concernant les kernels linux, je trouve effectivement la methode laborieuse, n'existe il pas un script qui check une fois que l'on a tous le hard de detecté et ok quels sont les modules ou ce qui est réelement utilisé par le kernel une fois chargé ? (modprobe ou autre methode manuelle plutot longue et qui peut mener a des oublis...)
> 
> 

 

Si tout est compilé en module, il y a lsmod qui liste tout les modules chargés. On peut alors voir combien de fois ils ont été appelé.

----------

## deathshadow

Mon profile : default-linux/amd64/2006.1

Donc effectivement je n'ai pas les flags USE par defaut pour un desktop (bien vu kopp ! :p )

Sinon je n'ai pas mis tous les flags pour le CPU (e6600 cf /proc/cpuinfo)

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

Ci dessous mon make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr dvdr dvd"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X gtk gnome samba jpeg jpeg2K java flash hal avahi dbus dvd alsa oss cdr dvdr dvd"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

et mon emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Jun 2007 13:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr flash fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2K libg++ midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp oss pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection samba session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

qu'est ce que je peux vous fournir d'autre comme elements (au pire je colle ca sur le pastebin) ?

----------

## kopp

tu as une raison pour utiliser un profil non desktop ? et ancien en plus...

----------

## deathshadow

oui la date a laquelle j'ai fais l'install de la gentoo 

Linux PowerCore 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1 Fri Sep 15 20:48:17 CEST 2006 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 :Wink: 

a la base je pensais pas en faire une ws...

tu pense qu'il faudrait que je passe en 2007, en changeant le profile et en recompilant tout ?

la difference grosso modo avec un profil non desktop ?

----------

## kopp

Le profil desktop inclut beaucoup plus de USE utile au desktop. Le passement à 2007.0 peut changer des versions minimales de différents programmes, en empecher d'autres etc. Il n'y a pas nécessairement beaucoup de recompilation.

Enfin, garder sa machine à jour c'est une idée... Un noyau qui a presque un an...

----------

## deathshadow

c'est vrai... mais qui marche  :Smile: 

enfin ca peut etre l'occasion de changer... disons ke je voudrais pas me retrouver a scratcher ma gentoo et a devoir tout rÃ©installer...

a ce propos pour faire un ghost de ma gentoo + de mon mbr a part les scripts linux-live ya des solutions ?

----------

